# Interesting experiment with using only thin CA



## Carl Fisher (Aug 16, 2012)

So on 2 of the pencils I finished up last night I decided to try something a bit different.  Instead of my usual 1-2 coats of thin and then switching to medium, I went with nothing but thin.

After 5-6 coats using VERY light pressure on the applicator, I found that I had a very smooth finish that was built up enough for me to start sanding.  Started directly with my acrylic finishing pads since I didn't need anything more agressive and went through the 6 grits as usuall with light pressure.  Once I was done, hit it with Novus and the buffer and it was every bit as good looking as my others that I used medium on.

Also since I was using thin, I didn't use any accelerator.  I'll have to play around with this method a bit more but I am really pleased with the end results.


----------



## raar25 (Aug 16, 2012)

Great info, I need to work on a set of 6 pens tonight and will try this.  The times I have used thin I did 20 coats.  The finish was amazing  buy it took forever.


----------



## Justturnin (Aug 16, 2012)

I found this out a while back and now only use Med if there are voids to fill.  Even then I will sand it almost all the way back once they are full and start up with this for my actual finish.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 16, 2012)

The trick seems to be to use only enough pressure to smooth the CA rather than pressing into the blank.

The woods I tested on last night were redhart and white oak.  I won't have any more to do that aren't acryllic over the next week, but when I get back to wood I'll play around some more.


----------



## BSea (Aug 16, 2012)

Justturnin said:


> I found this out a while back and now only use Med if there are voids to fill.  Even then I will sand it almost all the way back once they are full and start up with this for my actual finish.


I agree.  I hardly ever use thick anymore at all since I use epoxy for tubes.


----------



## ghostrider (Aug 16, 2012)

I was fortunate enough to have someone teach me this method last year, and It's not only cut down on the glue, but also the time spent finishing. 

The only time I use medium or thick is to either fill voids, or build up the blank from too much turning. Sometimes I'll use thick to glue in tubes, but I've been using epoxy for that more and more. 

It's much easier, cleaner, and quicker than the "back n' forth" with medium, and thick that I learned off Youtube.


----------



## ALexG (Aug 16, 2012)

at the beginning I used to use only thin but found very often tiny white spots because thin drys faster, then switched for medium plus accelerator, no issues anymore


----------



## RetiredJake (Aug 16, 2012)

I apply 5 coats of thin using a paper towell. I add coats if there are any voids to fill. Once this is done, I just top it with a coat of Mylands Friction Polish. It looks the same as a total CA finish, is much faster, just as much shine.


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 16, 2012)

I generally do 1st two coats of thin to soak in and harden wood then 6 or 8 coats medium.  No accelerator.  TV is in the room next to the shop in the basement so coat of medium go watch tv or something till a commercial back to shop and add another coat.  When I am finished I sand back with 1500 or 2000 grit to a uniform dull finish without any shiny spots then plastic polish.  Works for me and the wife is happy because I can spend time with her as well as work in the shop.:biggrin:


----------



## raar25 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok so last night was a love, hate relationship with CA.  I have been away from CA for a year and last night did not go well.  I ended up back to 2 coats thin and 10 coats med steel wool, EEE, plastic polish and finally buffing.  It came out ok but took a long time and the thin I just sanded right through.  I will probably back off to 2 and 7 coats on the remaining items to reduce the slight wavy finish.

I am ready to swear off CA, even the best finish takes too long to make any money off of.

Oh the love part was I used a skew to turn wood blanks for the first time start to finish and I LOVED it.  Fast, no splitting or chunking just smooooooth finish.


----------



## edstreet (Aug 21, 2012)

Also worth noting if you are using novus #3 you can stop sanding at 800 grit and switch to novus.    Novus is strong enough to remove 800 grit line with ease.  Using this same method of applying CA it will make little difference, other than thickness, which type of CA you use, thin, medium, thick or what not.


----------



## raar25 (Aug 21, 2012)

So I went right back to my 2 coats thin last night and 10 coats medium and it did the trick straight away first try on cocobolo.  I just make sure I clean them vigorously while turning with DA immediately before applying.  CA is great once it is fully cured nothing bothers it, so I think it is perfect finish for cocobolo.   I have been using just steel wool and EEE then polish and it is not perfectly glass flat you can see small wavyness under 10x mag. so I am going to try incorporating 400 and 600 grit instead of steel wool next.

But I dont believe anyone who tells me CA is a quick finish!


----------



## nativewooder (Aug 21, 2012)

There is such a thing as a good finish.  There is no such thing as a good quick finish!:wink:


----------



## BSea (Aug 21, 2012)

raar25 said:


> So I went right back to my 2 coats thin last night and 10 coats medium and it did the trick straight away first try on cocobolo.  I just make sure I clean them vigorously while turning with DA immediately before applying.  CA is great once it is fully cured nothing bothers it, so I think it is perfect finish for cocobolo.   I have been using just steel wool and EEE then polish and it is not perfectly glass flat you can see small wavyness under 10x mag. so I am going to try incorporating 400 and 600 grit instead of steel wool next.


 I agree with the 400 & 600.  Depending on the blank, I'll even go to 1000. The only thing I would do different is to use accelerator to clean the  blank rather than DA.  There is some water in DA where there is none in  accelerator.



raar25 said:


> But I dont believe anyone who tells me CA is a quick finish!


I hear ya.  It might be quicker, but not really quick.


----------



## edstreet (Aug 21, 2012)

CA can be quick, if you do it right, I.e. not over processing.


----------

